# Oophaga histrionica



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Dendroboard,

fellow happy frogger here. I got new frogs a month ago and they just successfully completed their quarantine. I placed them into their tanks today and I feel very privileged to be able to share the following pictures. They were mostly taken through the front glass with my phone but I hope you can enjoy them nonetheless.

Team yellow: 0.1.3 Oophaga histrionica Tado Tesoros Line


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Team orange: 0.0.3 Oophaga histrionica Bahia Solano Tesoros Line



























































































Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

Amazing frogs, I hope in a year or so I’ll be able to have Bahia solano and blue histos, I love the tados as well but prefer oophaga histrionica red Quibd (hope I can have some In the future). keep updating


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Pepepepe said:


> Amazing frogs, I hope in a year or so I’ll be able to have Bahia solano and blue histos, I love the tados as well but prefer oophaga histrionica red Quibd (hope I can have some In the future). keep updating


Thanks Pepe, I will! If you want histos in a year or so, look out for resellers and breeders now - there might be a waiting list. Make sure you see the frogs before you buy - colors in pictures are often enhanced an do not necessarily reflect reality. And you might fall in love with a complete different morph as the natural color variations are huge with histos.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Great looking young frogs 👌

A heads up, some previously known Histrionica are renamed since they are geneticly different : 
Bahia : Oophaga Solanensis, 
Tado: Oophaga Andresi
Redheads : Oophaga Anchicayensis

Cheers


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

I heard about that, it has something to do with the molecular study right?


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

I would love to have a pair of quibdo, a pair of Bahia solano, a pair of bullseye, a pair of blue histo, pair of large redhead, a pair of Tado and for sylvatiacs a pair of lita, a pair of Baru, a pair of San Lorenzo and a pair of wf hahaha large list but amazing frogs


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

And an even bigger list for pumilio and ranitomeya hahah


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Pepepepe said:


> I heard about that, it has something to do with the molecular study right?











USask researchers discover three new species of poisonous Colombian frogs - Research


The discovery may help the Colombian government develop conservation strategies to save the endangered frogs.




research.usask.ca


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Tijl said:


> Great looking young frogs 👌
> 
> A heads up, some previously known Histrionica are renamed since they are geneticly different :
> Bahia : Oophaga Solanensis,
> ...


Thanks for the info Tijl - could you maybe point me to an article/book about the name change, I have missed that...


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

gluedl said:


> Thanks for the info Tijl - could you maybe point me to an article/book about the name change, I have missed that...


Check out my reply above this one


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Pepepepe said:


> I would love to have a pair of quibdo, a pair of Bahia solano, a pair of bullseye, a pair of blue histo, pair of large redhead, a pair of Tado and for sylvatiacs a pair of lita, a pair of Baru, a pair of San Lorenzo and a pair of wf hahaha large list but amazing frogs


To own the frogs on that list - a dream come true... Please keep in mind that you would be really lucky to be offered a real working pair of those frogs. Pairs that are sold as a 1.1.0 automatically make me sceptical as I heard of some that never bred or were 2.0.0. in the end.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Tijl said:


> Check out my reply above this one


Thanks again - very interesting. But there is a side effect with all these beautiful pictures: my credit card is glowing red hot and is shouting "please abuse me now, buy more frogs"


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

gluedl said:


> To own the frogs on that list - a dream come true... Please keep in mind that you would be really lucky to be offered a real working pair of those frogs. Pairs that are sold as a 1.1.0 automatically make me sceptical as I heard of some that never bred or were 2.0.0. in the end.


I don’t mean getting a pair but getting juveniles and then making pairs out of those juveniles haahahah but I wish I was able to have all those sold to me as proven pairs, but this is difficult as people don’t tend to sell working pairs hahaha.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

A little update from team yellow: of the 4 frogs I have got 2 pairs, so I am super lucky. Here is a video of 2 of them getting to know each other better:






The sound and image quality are not the best, but I hope you can enjoy this sight as much as I do. Next step is to put each pair in it's own viv.

Have a nice day!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

A little update from team orange: I have got 3 males, which is a rather big problem... I have to find females. Some shots of the boldest 2:
































And a little intruder


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

And I hereby proudly present team blue:

































Have a nice day


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Just came back from work and team yellow produced these. Fingers crossed that they have been fertilized...


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll happily take one of your males!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Tijl said:


> I'll happily take one of your males!


 Only if you help me find an egg laying Solanensis female.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

gluedl said:


> Only if you help me find an egg laying Solanensis female.


😄 I'll try!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, the last clutch I posted about, molded. Then team Yellow produced this clutch a week ago, which again molded... This led me to give the frogs their first dose of Vit A supplement.








On the 25th I discovered the next clutch








Same eggs on the 28th. Seeing the black line on the top egg raising hope...








Same eggs today. 









That was the good news. The bad news: Team Blue is composed of 4 calling males. I might be able to trade a male for a female early next year - fingers crossed...


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Team yellow, eggs yesterday








And the holy grail: a female solanensis I got today (sorry Tijl )








Have a nice weekend!


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

I keep expecting Team Rocket to show up and make a mess of things.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

fredk said:


> I keep expecting Team Rocket to show up and make a mess of things.


I really do not get what you mean, Fred?


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

No Pokemon fans in your household then. They were like a bad joke that gets funnier every time re-told.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah Ok. Feeling old right now. Heading off to youtube to close that knowledge gap...


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Not something us old folks would watch. My kids were huge fans.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

My first histrionica tads. #excited


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

gluedl said:


> Ah Ok. Feeling old right now. Heading off to youtube to close that knowledge gap...


Not alone!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

The two tadpoles have disapeared








A few weeks ago, I added a pesto jar covered in silicone and peat as I witnessed them having issues fitting in a film canister as a pair.
















Last time I checked, it contained a clutch of five eggs. Today I found a lonely tadpole. I did not witness any transporting from the parents. I do not get enough eggs from my frogs to raise it by hand. I decided to put it in a shot glass and place it near a place one female hides. We will see if she notices and raises the tad.
















My free time consists of monitoring the brom axils like a maniac with a torch, hoping to get a glance of another tadpole...


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Update on the solanensis: it's their dry season. But I found these today








Pesto jars have been working nicely for me as deposit sites.
The Andresi tad I put in a shot glass back in the tank is not beeing cared for by the adults. I actually saw one female trying to eat it while it was swimming in circles in it's glass - she shot her tongue at the glass while the tad passed.
I tried to raise two tads from another clutch - they did not make it...

More coming soon...


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Good evening everyone. Added two of these to the collection. They are by far the most stunning frogs I have ever seen. Oophaga histrionica Anchicayá


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Solanensis feeding


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Anchicayá feeding


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

These are the most beautiful Anchicaya I've seen to date.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Tijl said:


> These are the most beautiful Anchicaya I've seen to date.


Thanks Tijl! I'll post more pics when they are less shy. They hide as soon as I enter the frogroom at the moment...


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

gluedl said:


> Thanks Tijl! I'll post more pics when they are less shy. They hide as soon as I enter the frogroom at the moment...


I'll look (patiently) forward to see the shots.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Andresi froglet that I found this morning


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

First there was this one















Then another








And another 















I am pretty confused right now. I got these frogs some large, expensive broms, imported from Spain. The reseller added a free, smaller Vriesea, that I thought would never be used. When every histo keeper I know recommends large broms, why do my frogs raise 2 tads in the smallest available???

More Andresi froglet shots for good measure
















And to round up, some large redheads from a 2020 Tesoros import. Thanks Mr H. for letting me have these!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

